# Underground Labs M1T- when it's gone...



## JerseyDevil (Jan 27, 2004)

...its gone.  Over on the Avant board Mike said he is going to discontinue his Underground Labs brand M1T due to legal concerns and other hassles.  So if you want to take advantage of $10 a bottle M1T, better stock up now. He WILL continue to sell other manufacturer's M1T, but obviously it will cost more then 10 bucks.  Too bad.  That was a great deal.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 27, 2004)

his site says "out of stock" on it.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 27, 2004)

luckily I still have 7 bottles.


----------



## Power Rabbit (Jan 27, 2004)

f*ck


----------



## Arnold (Jan 27, 2004)

he just told me he is ordering one more lot of it.


----------



## prolangtum (Jan 27, 2004)

He should have more in early Feb.


----------



## Power Rabbit (Jan 27, 2004)

good ill buy like 10 bottles


----------



## Power Rabbit (Jan 27, 2004)

what legal troubles btw?


----------



## Var (Jan 27, 2004)

The thread is titled, "Stop and think about this, Really needs to be said" for those looking for it.  It's under Supps->General Questions.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Power Rabbit *_
> what legal troubles btw?



there are none currently, he/they are just worried about potential legal troubles selling M1T.


----------



## heeholler (Jan 27, 2004)

I hope it does go back on sale there again for 9.99. I was going to buy some when it was first offered there at that price but decided to wait until Feb thinking it would still be available. So hopefully it will be up for sale there again so I can buy 10 bottles and stock up on it.


----------



## Var (Jan 27, 2004)

I dont think I'll ever take a methylated PH/Steroid, but its amazing how the threat of a ban can spark interest.  Makes me want to stock up "just in case".


----------



## Arnold (Jan 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Var *_
> I dont think I'll ever take a methylated PH/Steroid...



reasoning?


----------



## Var (Jan 27, 2004)

Liver stress primarily.  I'm not big on orals in general.  I've been following a thread (I think at AM) where a guy has been having blood tests done regularly throughout his M1T cycle...doesnt look as bad as I expected, but I tend to be over-cautious when it comes to this stuff.  Maybe I'll change my mind if your liver is still kicking in a few years.


----------



## SJ69 (Jan 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> there are none currently, he/they are just worried about potential legal troubles selling M1T.


and From jersey..
"He WILL continue to sell other manufacturer's M1T, but obviously it will cost more then 10 bucks. Too bad. That was a great deal."

I don't get it??
Why would the UL m-1-t cause legal problem, while other manufacturer's would not?


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 28, 2004)

Prince, youre talking M1T? I never knew that you were taking an anabolic, for some reason I thought that I read you were natural.


----------



## prolangtum (Jan 28, 2004)

Designersupps.com has it pretty cheap when mike runs out, 500mgs in an oral solution for $20.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by SJ69 *_
> and From jersey..
> "He WILL continue to sell other manufacturer's M1T, but obviously it will cost more then 10 bucks. Too bad. That was a great deal."
> 
> ...


I'm assuming that from a legal perspective it's one thing to be a distributor or reseller, and quite another to actually be the manufacturer.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by MonStar *_
> Prince, youre talking M1T? I never knew that you were taking an anabolic, for some reason I thought that I read you were natural.



I use S1+ and M1T, I do not use any illegal anabolics.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Var *_
> Liver stress primarily.  I'm not big on orals in general.  I've been following a thread (I think at AM) where a guy has been having blood tests done regularly throughout his M1T cycle...doesnt look as bad as I expected, but I tend to be over-cautious when it comes to this stuff.  Maybe I'll change my mind if your liver is still kicking in a few years.



that is what Milk Thistle is for.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by SJ69 *_
> and From jersey..
> "He WILL continue to sell other manufacturer's M1T, but obviously it will cost more then 10 bucks. Too bad. That was a great deal."
> 
> ...


I'm assuming that from a legal perspective it's one thing to be a distributor or reseller, and quite another to actually be the manufacturer.


----------



## 1Fast400 (Jan 28, 2004)

That is exactly right.  Based off previous sale patterns, I expect the next shipment to last through the end of feb, first part of march.  I can assure you the UG name will be gone and I will not manufacture anymore of it at that time.


----------



## I'm Trying (Jan 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by 1Fast400 *_
> That is exactly right.  Based off previous sale patterns, I expect the next shipment to last through the end of feb, first part of march.  I can assure you the UG name will be gone and I will not manufacture anymore of it at that time.



When do you plan on getting more and how much will this new lot cost??? I was gonna buy some but I guess i took too long!!


----------



## 1Fast400 (Jan 28, 2004)

Prices don't change.  I don't raise/adjust prices because of bans or anything like that.  I should have it tuesday/wednesday next week


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 29, 2004)

Mike, I saw where 1fast400 and DesignerSupps are to collaborate on some new products.  Can you give your friends at IM a sneak preview? Pretty please.


----------



## 1Fast400 (Jan 29, 2004)

No, not yet.  When my board is up I might give out more info.


----------



## X Ring (Jan 29, 2004)

i wish I knew more about all this stuff. I am trying to learn here but seems like you cant ask question b/c people get nervous, or dont want to answer just general questions.  I interested in this just simply to dumb about all these prohomone and steriods, dont know the difference on all of them  and how you take it and whats legal 
should figure it out soon if this stuff is going to be gone soon


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jan 29, 2004)

The Underground Labs M1-T said to be back Feb 3rd.  If you are watching this oh great Mike, save me about 8 or 9 bottles cuz Im gonna buy what I can get 

Thanks for the service, you rock!


----------



## 1Fast400 (Jan 29, 2004)

http://www.1fast400.com/?ingredients_id=38


----------



## ZECH (Jan 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by 1Fast400 *_
> No, not yet.  When my board is up I might give out more info.


A new board??


----------



## prolangtum (Jan 29, 2004)

Yep, it should be up soon


----------



## ZECH (Jan 29, 2004)

does it have a name yet?


----------



## ZECH (Jan 30, 2004)

btt


----------



## 1Fast400 (Jan 30, 2004)

It will just be part of the current website, bulknutrition.com


----------



## ZECH (Jan 30, 2004)

Thanks!


----------

